# Another Belly FULL!!!



## kfoskey (Feb 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post a pic of my belly full. This is Tater. She's due next Saturday. I don't see how she could ever make it that long, though. She looks like she's gonna pop.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 6, 2011)

WHOA! I wonder how many she has in there??


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks uncomfortable.. Good luck!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 6, 2011)

I bet she's looking forward to it...


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 6, 2011)

Kent shes having a basket full..


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow thats a belly full there too..


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's got to be rough. The wife got to feeling sorry for her, so she's moved inside with us for now. She seems to be liking it, too. I just hope and pray that everything goes well.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 6, 2011)

wow KENT , you in for the LONG HALL


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 6, 2011)

That ain't no tater.  That's a sack full of taters.  Wish you the best.


----------



## Faithrider (Feb 7, 2011)

She is going to have a whole order of tater tots! (lol), I hope all goes well


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck with the pups !!!!!!!


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 7, 2011)

good luck.


----------



## redtick (Feb 7, 2011)

Good lord she may explode.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck with mom and the pups


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Got the first pup at 6:30 this morning.  Mom seems ok, but now I've got to go to work. I'll be back to check as often as I can.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 10, 2011)

Pics! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 10, 2011)

How many??? 25. Hope all is well.


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Two so far. Both males. Will have more pics this afternoon.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 10, 2011)

Foxy , Don't forget the Preacher gets the BLUE ONE pop:


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

6 so far. 5 males and 1 female. Pics after work.


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

9 pups as of now. Not sure that she's finished yet... All still living. Mom seems to be doing a good job.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 10, 2011)

Good looking pups!
Looks like mom is doing good, hope all the pups do good too.

How big is the daddy to them? 
They look alot bigger than my pups.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 10, 2011)

FOXY !!!!!!!!!!! I Don't See A BLUE-ONE  But what you got looks PRECIOUS


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally done, I think!!! Got 10 pups and mama seems to be doing good, too. 7 males and 3 females.
P&Y,
I own the daddy, too. He's about 14", I'd guess. I'll try to get a pic of him posted up soon.


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Do y'all think she'll be able to feed all of them enough, or should I be trying to supplement their diets with something?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 11, 2011)

kfoskey said:


> Do y'all think she'll be able to feed all of them enough, or should I be trying to supplement their diets with something?



She looks good and healthy and should be able to feed
them all, but i would feed her some extra protein just to
be on the safe side....
Maybe canned dog food along with her dry....
Also watch the smaller ones to make sure they get plugged
in enough !!!!

Ain't nothing prettier than a pile of Beagle puppies.....


----------



## Wesbird2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a fine looking pack of puppies.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 11, 2011)

kfoskey said:


> Do y'all think she'll be able to feed all of them enough, or should I be trying to supplement their diets with something?



Foxy call me if you need help, I think I've got 2-Bottles of "BLUE-MILK " left in the REFRG.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 13, 2011)

Kent, that red female you got from me was from a litter of 10. Just make sure they all seam to be getting enough milk. I kept food in front of the momma 24/7 and let her eat as much as she wanted.

Make sure she has plenty of clean water!


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 13, 2011)

Lost two yesterday morning. Got one that is much smaller than the rest, so we're trying to supplement that one. The rest seem to be doing fine. Got three fatties!


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 13, 2011)

Foxy, ARE THEY RUNNING YETrolleyes:


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 13, 2011)

Just starting to, Preacher. All in the wild.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought I was the only one with a dog named Tater.  Pups are lookin good.  Congrats!


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Pups and Mom*

Kfoskey,Give the Mom Ensure, 1 bottle everyday with her food. It will help her produce more milk. I did that and raise a litter of 7 good fat pups.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 13, 2011)

kfoskey said:


> Lost two yesterday morning. Got one that is much smaller than the rest, so we're trying to supplement that one. The rest seem to be doing fine. Got three fatties!



Watch those fatties! Don't let them get it all. My red female would rotate the pups herself to make sure they all were getting milk. You may have to rotate them.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear there doing good. Keep us posted.


----------



## jkk6028 (Feb 13, 2011)

nice litter....so you have 8 now?


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 13, 2011)

8 as of now, but two are not looking good. We're trying to feed with bottles and rotate pups, but they are very weak.


----------



## dylanengland (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you locking to sell one if so i would like to get a male 
Please call and let me know 770-616-4498 thanks


----------



## kfoskey (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's an update of the pups. 5 weeks old today and full of energy and personality. Ended up with six.


----------



## luvtohunt (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice lookin pups!


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 18, 2011)

Pups are looking good


----------



## swampcat95 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am looking for 1-2 pups.  Are you looking to get rid of any of them.  Please call me at 912-286-3027.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> Thought I was the only one with a dog named Tater.  Pups are lookin good.  Congrats!



Got one too.  Call her tater tot sometimes.


----------

